# Leftover chicken....................



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2009)

....................makes wonderful turnovers! I made these today with leftover chicken from the other night. Lite a fire in the fireplace and watched the "Winter Classic"! Doesn't get much better.


3 tablespoons chopped onion
3 tablespoons butter
1 3/4 cups cooked chicken meat, shredded
3 tablespoons chicken stock
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 package cream cheese (3 ounce) diced
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1 cup butter, chilled
5 tablespoons cold water

1. In a large skillet saute the onion in the butter until tender. Stir in the chicken, chicken broth, garlic salt, poultry seasoning, pepper and cream cheese. Remove from heat and set aside.

2.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

3.In a large bowl mix together the flour, salt and paprika; cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Gradually add water, tossing with a fork until a ball forms.


4.On a floured surface roll out the pastry to 1/16 inch thick. Cut with a 2 1/2 inch round cookie or biscuit cutter. Reroll scraps and cut more circles until the pastry is used up

5.Mound a heaping teaspoon of filling on half of each circle. Moisten edges with water and fold pastry over filling to make a half moon shape. Press edges with a fork to seal. Prick tops with a fork for steam vents.



6.Place turnovers on a baking sheet and bake at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) for 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## mar52 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great idea and they look delicious.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 1, 2009)

GO WINGS!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2009)

I would buy some as they look excellent. They appear a little labor intensive to make myself. I am a very busy person ya know?  Call John from Omaha Steaks and see if he will put it on the telephone menu. They have guest workers who could churn out a thousand an hour for two bucks.  Let me know. On second thought it might be mo easier just to keep eating cold leftover chicken with bread..mayo..bread n butter pickles and a hunk of raw onywan chased by a few raw garlic cloves if it close to payday. Yum yum. I'm making myself hongry here. 

bigwheel


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks like something I need to try, thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Great idea Nick.
Fireplace looks fantastic. You must know one heck of a mason.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Great idea Nick.
> Fireplace looks fantastic. You must know one heck of a mason.



Yeah, the guy was pretty good! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 3, 2009)

nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2009)

Fantastic Nick!


----------

